# Gear/Cluth Problem?????



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Hope someone could provide some assistance with a problem i seem to have.

Jumped into the car the other morning and started her as normal but couldnt select gear so i turned the car off and it went into gears just fine. so started her back up and same again. Inorder to get her moving i selected first then started her up and off i went. It then went into gears just fine while driving. 

This is a intermitant problem as well as sometimes getting stuck in gear while town driving.

I have also noticed that when i am having trouble getting it out of first eg in stop start slow traffic with the car still in 1st but clutch fully depressed the car still creeps forward. Again intermitant.

All help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

Could be some air in the system, have you bled at all?
Could also be a faulty cylinder perhaps


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Nothing has been touched. 

Is there anyway to check this? Should i be worried that either the clutch or gearbox is screwed.

Thanks


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Well this is very annoying after speaking to 2 specialists i have 2 different diagnosis. I understand you cant diagnose a problem over the phone but not sure which way to go. One says the clutch is dragging and the other says 99.9% certain it will be either the master or slave cylinder but to replace both.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I did have the same problems mate.

My twin plate snapped a fiction plate and the little bit of metal was stopping the clutch from dissengaging. Sometimes fine sometimes not. Took the box out released the pressure plate and got showered in metal 

Check and double check the slave first mate if not something has gone wrong with the clutch.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

been advised to try adjusting the bar at the clutch pedal. might give that a go tomorrow. 

Is there a way to check the cylinders as they dont have to leak to be faulty do they?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

The slave cyliner is a piston in a tube! What can go wrong? Maybe rust on the inside, but this is almost impossible without moister there, the clutch would not of been working correct at all for ages. The only thing that can go wrong is the seals, what happens is the fluid will leak losing pedal pressure ( the pedal may stick down to the floor) 

You could have air in there but this air would of been there from day one unless there is a leak from the seals which would cause pedal drop. 

As for the master cylinder, same as really. If your sucking air in there must be a leak also, Normally you would get wet feet when these pop. 


I stand to be corrected by someone.... :nervous:


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

No pedal drop or anything everything feels normal except this intermitant problem.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

apart from being pedal adjustment, it could be sticking plates. If the plates of the clutch are sticking on the spline of the box it can give you pull on while at junctions ect, the box needs to come off for a lub up!


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

I am still getting the same jingling when the clutch is fully down will that make any influence on ideas.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Right it seems that when i'm struggling to engage or release gear if i rev the engine it will go in r out. does this give anyone any ideas


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Been out for a ride in this sunshine in it and when it was warm gave it a few launches from 4k rpm and it seems to have improved however not disapeared. The bite is low so that means the clutch isnt goosed right???

This is driving me nuts


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

you have p.m and email. When hot it will be better by the way!


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

sounds like clutch master cylinder to me, start with the simple stuff first eh? Look up at the pedal box to see if there are signs of leakage around the dust cover, even pull it off You might have a small amount of fluid there but there shouldn't be loads. The clutch side is servo'd ,so you are probs feeling an ok pedal , but more than likely that you just not getting enough throw on the hydraulic side, either master or slavecylinder. Without seeing its always hard to diag a problem.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

dangerous dave said:


> sounds like clutch master cylinder to me, start with the simple stuff first eh? Look up at the pedal box to see if there are signs of leakage around the dust cover, even pull it off You might have a small amount of fluid there but there shouldn't be loads. The clutch side is servo'd ,so you are probs feeling an ok pedal , but more than likely that you just not getting enough throw on the hydraulic side, either master or slavecylinder. Without seeing its always hard to diag a problem.


Cheers will have another look up there and see if i can see anything. 

This problem is seriously doing my head in now if i only just knew what the problem was it would be fine its just the not knowing. 

I dont have any local based tuners so its not like anyone is evenm within a hours drive my closest is 2.5 hours away.


----------



## Jason_gtr (May 27, 2008)

Sorry mate but did you get this problem sorted? - its just I have the exact same problem.
Going to get the master cylinder replaced next week but if it didn't sort it for you I might not bother. It definitely sounds like a master cylinder....


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

before you replace the master cylinder check your fluid to see if you have lost any.

Mine has improved no end by giving it a few hard launches must of cleaned the plates


----------



## Jason_gtr (May 27, 2008)

Cheers for the quick reply - wanted to do some hard launches today but after a short drive the clutch sank to the floor but still not sure if this problem is related to the original prob...


----------



## Jason_gtr (May 27, 2008)

Oh yeah had checked the fluid and not losing any


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

mmm not sure about clutch sinking where are you based mate??


----------



## Jason_gtr (May 27, 2008)

Sorry about delay, I'm in Dublin - I'll test it again tomorrow, hadn't enough time today.
I will PM you with what I find, I know a garage that'll check it for free


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

typerchris said:


> before you replace the master cylinder check your fluid to see if you have lost any.
> 
> Mine has improved no end by giving it a few hard launches must of cleaned the plates


Great stuff mate, so yours is sorted now then ? Think i said in a prevous post about sticking plates? Maybe your just not driving it hard enough then :thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

jason, if your losing the pedal it does sound like your slave or master is shagged and sucking in air. However it could be just a crap or standard clutch that your cooking or needs replacing maybe. 

Where about is the bite on the pedal when drove properly? what clutch do you have?


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> Great stuff mate, so yours is sorted now then ? Think i said in a prevous post about sticking plates? Maybe your just not driving it hard enough then :thumbsup:


Well its much much better after having in on york drag strip with a few launches 

I do beleive you may have said that matty :thumbsup:

I am trying believe me lol


----------



## Jason_gtr (May 27, 2008)

cheers matty - brought it over 6 months ago and had a HKS twin plate, I'm told...
I'm sure its master cylinder, it better be cos I can't stretch to a new clutch just yet.

Bite was always high, going down to my brothers garage tomorrow to be checked so fingers crossed


----------



## Jason_gtr (May 27, 2008)

Just an update - its definitely the slave cylinder. Cos it was p1ssing me off so much did some proper checking and found a fluid leak on the slave cylinder...seal gone
Should have guessed cos there was no signs of leakage up top or in the footwell

Still learning and thanks for your help - saved time and hassle much appreciated.
Will be good as new on Thursday, phew!


----------



## br32uno (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry to digg up an old thread,
But where is this slave cilinder and how do I check the seals/fluidlevel ?

I just ran into a similar problem.
After pulling away from the lights I wanted to shift to 2nd at about 7000 rpm, but it would not go in.
I lifted the throttle and could not get any gear.
After stopping on the side of the road, 
I can put it into gear with the engine off.

The clutchpedal feels OK, but does not seem to do anything.

I had a new spec stage 3 clutch installed when rebuilding my engine aprox 1000 miles ago.
Shorely the clutch cant be worn.
Its a 1992 R32 GTR, fairy standard and only running 0.5 bar boost.

Sorry for my english, its not my native tongue.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm having similar issues, a slight creep when the clutch pedal pushed hard to the floor


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

Am having the same problem will go in to gear with engine off and won't select gear with engine on after just rebuilding it . Does any 1 no how much the arm should move mines only moving 20 mill surley it should be more than that? It's strange cause there was problem before I took apart gona have to check master and slave


----------

